# White on White Crime in Detroit: Male (16) Kills Female (20) During Badly Planned Sex Romp



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 10, 2021)

Male polar bear kills female bear during breeding attempt at Detroit Zoo​By Marika Gerken, CNN 22 hrs ago
http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1dxkr7?ocid=sf
https://twitter.com/share?url=http:...er=http://a.msn.com/01/en-us/BB1dxkr7?ocid=st
A female polar bear was killed by a male bear during an attempt at breeding at the Detroit Zoo on Monday, according to a news release.







© Detroit Zoo Female polar bear Anana was killed by a male polar bear at the Detroit Zoo.


Female Anana, who was 20 years old, and male Nuka, 16, had lived together without incident in 2020 and zoo officials say they are surprised and devastated by what happened.

"This was completely unexpected, and the Detroit Zoo staff is devastated by the loss of Anana," Detroit Zoological Society Chief Life Sciences Officer Scott Carter said in the release.


Nuka has lived at the zoo for 10 years without ever showing harmful behavior toward female polar bears, according to the zoological society.

Anana had lived at the zoo for just over a year. The bears were reintroduced last week after several months of separation as part of a conservation program designed to protect the endangered species.

"The Association of Zoos & Aquariums (AZA) Polar Bear Species Survival Plan is a cooperative population management and conservation program that helps ensure the sustainability of healthy captive animal populations," the release said.

The program has been successful through the recent birth of twin cubs whose parents are Nuka and 8-year-old Suka, according to the organization.

The last time an animal was killed by another animal at the zoo was in 1988. That incident also involved polar bears, the release said.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Feb 10, 2021)

Your title


----------



## awhyley (Feb 10, 2021)

Reinventing21 said:


> Your title



I came rushing in here 
(Sad about the polar bears though.  RIP Anana.)


----------



## mensa (Feb 10, 2021)

Reinventing21 said:


> Your title


Her title had me sayin to myself, "Dang, I live in the D. How in the world did I miss that story?


----------



## Kanky (Feb 10, 2021)

I’ve heard that there has been an increase in domestic violence during quarantine.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 10, 2021)

awhyley said:


> I came rushing in here
> (Sad about the polar bears though.  RIP Anana.)





mensa said:


> Her title had me sayin to myself, "Dang, I live in the D. How in the world did I miss that story?


Did ya'll see the bears names?  This title was almost called "Detroit Nuka killed the Ill Anana." That just felt like too much tho.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 10, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> "Detroit Nuka killed the Ill Anana."


_HILARIAus!!   _


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Feb 10, 2021)

This case reeks of typical white male privilege and because Nuka is a minor his record will  in all likelihood be sealed. He'll be back on Polar bear tinder as if nothing happened.and you know that he's  not going to disclose  info about this incident in his profile. Even if  Anana was a cougar she didn't deserve to die. # Domestic Violence #Say Her Name  # Justice For Anana


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 10, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Did ya'll see the bears names?  This title was almost called "Detroit Nuka killed the Ill Anana." That just felt like too much tho.


That type of title belongs on Lipstick BackoftheHouse


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 10, 2021)

See, that’s why you can’t mess with these young bucks. They dangerous lmao


----------



## mensa (Feb 10, 2021)

Reinventing21 said:


> Your title


I was thinking, wow, things must've really got outta control.


----------



## mensa (Feb 10, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Did ya'll see the bears names?  This title was almost called "Detroit Nuka killed the Ill Anana." That just felt like too much tho.


Girl, I made a bee-line to read what happened too!


----------



## Transformer (Feb 12, 2021)

I don’t think the male likes older women.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 14, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Did ya'll see the bears names?  This title was almost called "Detroit Nuka killed the Ill Anana." That just felt like too much tho.


Ma’am! Are you this hilarious irl?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 6, 2021)

Goombay_Summer said:


> This case reeks of typical white male privilege and because Nuka is a minor his record will  in all likelihood be sealed. He'll be back on Polar bear tinder as if nothing happened.and you know that he's  not going to disclose  info about this incident in his profile. Even if  Anana was a cougar she didn't deserve to die. # Domestic Violence #Say Her Name  # Justice For Anana


What you're forgetting is that in some states this could be statutory rape. So although Nuka is a Minor and more than likely a psychopath   , Anana was much too old for him anyways. I'm just saying. #leavelittleboybearsalone #tooyoungforbreeding #tooyoungforanadult   #sayno


I'm not saying Anana got what was coming to her but...


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 11, 2021)

luckiestdestiny said:


> What you're forgetting is that in some states this could be statutory rape. So although Nuka is a Minor and more than likely a psychopath   , Anana was much too old for him anyways. I'm just saying. #leavelittleboybearsalone #tooyoungforbreeding #tooyoungforanadult   #sayno
> 
> 
> I'm not saying Anana got what was coming to her but...



Victim blaming at its finest


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 11, 2021)

dancinstallion said:


> Victim blaming at its finest


How dare you!  I have many women polar bears that I consider friends.  I mean, I've only seen them on tv but I would consider them in the highest regard if I saw them in person, so I'm not judging or blaming anyone.

_**cries real tears...for extra faux outrage effect._


----------

